# Rod Katwyk's Sick And Twisted Tile Designs



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Creating the next BIG THING in designs.......



i was fortunate enough to have shared the stage with one of most brilliant minds in the tile industry and one of the most worldwide recognized names in the tile pool business ... 


Rod Katwyk the creator of what will soon be the newest mark in tile designs , We installed a big wall in a fireplace in Los Angeles at the home of Jimmy Reed's friends .. it was an amazing experience ... I would like to share this with you guys . This is something that with the RIGHT customer , it can be a very profitable project to take upon . Rod Katwyk will soon have a a tile line that will available for everyone .

https://www.facebook.com/rod.katwyk?fref=ts

http://www.3dstoneandtile.com/

https://www.facebook.com/3DStoneandTile/

https://www.facebook.com/reedpage13?fref=nf

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=627553657360206&set=vb.100003167335489&type=2&theater


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Should have used the MLT. That lippage is horrible. Lol.

Very creative design. Did you guys cut the staggers in the tile? Was there some type of pattern or did you just put in pieces as you went along? And of course, was there any grout?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Good stuff Floormasta! :clap:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty neat. Using lippage to your advantage... Hmm - good idea lol.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

That is really sweet!!

Good to see the 'Masta pop in here...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's suppose to look like that?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work! And a great opportunity to boot!


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

the grout enhances the look ?


----------

